# DP/DR free



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I just thought I'd let you all know, my DR has been gone for about 4/5 days now completely, as well as my visual snow. Seems too good to be true, and I don't know if this is permanent but I'm happy for now. I've been suffering for 5 months now, and thank god I've finally got relief from it coming up to my 16th birthday. If anything changes, I'll post.


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow, so young to experience such difficulty. Congratulations and I wish you a very happy birthday. Stay healthy and well.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow. Congrats


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm so happy that you're feeling better now! How did it go away for you?


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

paranoidandroid said:


> I'm so happy that you're feeling better now! How did it go away for you?


I just kind of ignored it and stopped letting it take over my thoughts, I don't really know how it went away in all honesty.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Actually, at the start of my DP/DR I wasn't getting any migraines, then about 3 months ago I got a migraine and I'd had it constantly since then, I started treating it recently, and there have been breaks in between a migraine and I haven't had it for the past 2 days, and my visual snow cleared up when I treated the migraine and I expect I was suffering from migraine aura too but I didn't know because I'd never experience the visual problems I was experiencing before so I didn't know what to link it with, anyhow now my DP/DR has gone for now and I'm assuming it's because my migraine has now gone and that was the only thing blocking me from recovery.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

How did you treat the migraine?


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

Would love to known this as well


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

just found out, YES so happy for you.

Happy 16th,

I mean this in the nicest way possible, get out of here!


----------



## Traneboy (Oct 8, 2017)

Wait a minute, did you take Lamictal (Lamotrigine) for your visual snow or it went away with time (and supposedly your migraine med)? And if it went because of migraine med, then what migraine meds were those?


----------



## Traneboy (Oct 8, 2017)

Ah, i really need to know what did you take to manage your visual snow. What migraine meds did you take?


----------

